# Neck problem



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello

Could I ask advice about the neck on one of my hens? I rescued three ex-battery hens about three months ago and one of the hens doesn’t tend to stretch her next out very much. I thought it may be because of the conditions they were kept in and it would right itself but it’s carried on.

She’s eating and drinking ok but just keeps her head close to her body (not like the others). She’s the only one who sleeps with her head tucked into the body. 

Has anyone seen this before?
Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you post a pic of her? There's a possibility it's from the conditions she was kept in and will be permanent. There's also the possibility of a nutrition deficiency that applies only to her. 

Will she let you run your fingers down her neck? Like a massage?


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you post a pic of her? There's a possibility it's from the conditions she was kept in and will be permanent. There's also the possibility of a nutrition deficiency that applies only to her.
> 
> Will she let you run your fingers down her neck? Like a massage?


Hi. Picture below. Her comb is still pale from when I got her but it’s shrunk and lots better. She’s fine if I run my finger up and and down her neck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think she feels well. The drawn in neck could be sign of that. Compare her face to the others you got at the same time. You should find that their eyes are bright and round. Her comb still being so pale is also a concern.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you I’ll do that. It’s been like this since I’ve had her and with her eating and drinking ok, assumed it’s the trauma of being in the battery farm and she may not ever fully be like a chicken in excellent health would be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's entirely possible the poor conditions have done her no good. Will a visit to the vet help? I don't know.

Has she laid an egg yet? Or are they totally spent. One of the major health issues with battery hens is problems with egg laying and developing infections from that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Consider worming all three of them with Flubenvet. Head tucked and drawn in, pale comb, can be a sign of capillary worms. Flubenvet will take care of them.


----------

